# Mobile Workstation



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I decided to build a work station to give me just a tad more work area for things like small glue ups or assembly of smaller items when the work bench is cluttered.

It is not as fancy as others I have seen, but it should work out pretty well for me.

I have several features I hope to incorporate including:


power strip
dog holes and slots cut in the table top for clamping needs
Formica covered top for easy cleanup
jig storage for the dovetail jig and pocket hole jig
casters w/brakes so I can move it around
So off to the lumber yard I go to pick up a couple of 2x4's. The legs and sides are joined by lap joints, glue and wood screws.

The bottom shelf was made using left over cedar pickets from previous projects. I spaced the boards slightly so sawdust can fall through. 

The upper shelf is much stronger and supports the dovetail jig. I had thought about building the dovetail jig storage/workcenter from the Woodsmith Shop plan but the size didn't work out so I scrapped that idea.

Here are a few pics which bring me up to date. I have cut and attached the top, trimmed the edge with some maple and radiused the corners. Today I hope to get the dog holes and slots cut. Next week, I should be able to laminate the Formica and find a mounting spot for the dovetail jig.

It is not a big cart, but I am sure it will work out fine.
Mike


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

I like it!! Looks great!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

With the weather krummy, I stayed indoors and worked on the table top. I laid out the dog hole and clamp slots. Then I drilled the holes with a 7/8 inch Forstner bit. For the clamping slots, I drilled each end with a 1 1/4 inch Forstner bit. Next I drew the lines in between the holes and cut out the slots with a jig saw leaving a little waste inside the line. All that is left is to set up my router with a straight edge and trim the slots to final size with a flush trim bit.

Here are a few pics of the work done today and some test fitting of my jigs. As you can see, the holes and slots allow for a variety of clamping options.

After I get the Formica laminated on the top, I will trim all holes and slots and bevel the edges slightly. The final result should look like my drill press table.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice table Mike. Good idea to have something like this to avoid delays on small projects when the larger table is occupied. I especially like the features you built into the top.

It took me a lot longer than expected to get the antenna mounted in the shop. Finished just before it got dark out........hah I'll give you a shout tomorrow.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Hooked said:


> Very nice table Mike. Good idea to have something like this to avoid delays on small projects when the larger table is occupied. I especially like the features you built into the top.
> 
> It took me a lot longer than expected to get the antenna mounted in the shop. Finished just before it got dark out........hah I'll give you a shout tomorrow.


Great. thanks.
Mike


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You, Sir...have DEFINITELY found a 'second career', Mike...LOL

Even your shop furniture is turning out as works of art..

The Turtle Likee !!!!!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I made a simple holder for the power strip cord. And cleaned up the clamp slots with the router and a flush trim bit. Ready to laminate the Formica.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Good to see you Mike. Enjoyed the visit.

I like the cord holder but..........mine would have to be on the middle shelf -- to far to bend down.........lol


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Hooked said:


> Good to see you Mike. Enjoyed the visit.
> 
> I like the cord holder but..........mine would have to be on the middle shelf -- to far to bend down.........lol


Thanks Bob. I will get the Formica glued on as soon as the weather cooperates. Pics to follow.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

And now for an update. Project is complete! Thanks again to "Hooked" for donating the Formica. It was a perfect fit! 

I am already loving this cart, and no doubt, I will get a lot of use out of it.

Mike


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Love the table Mike. Glad the formica fit. Thanks for sharing the build with us.
You've inspired me to get busy on my table saw outfeed/assembly table.


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

Nice looking table. Surprised to see you over on the Router forum. I am currently in the beginning stages of building the Paulk workbench. Thanks, Steven


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

69RRVERT said:


> Nice looking table. Surprised to see you over on the Router forum. I am currently in the beginning stages of building the Paulk workbench. Thanks, Steven


Yes sir. Been there for awhile. Lots of experience there from all over the world. Always learning something new.

I have those plans for the Paulk bench. I sorta worked part of it into my miter saw station.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

MT Stringer said:


> Yes sir. Been there for awhile. Lots of experience there from all over the world. Always learning something new.
> 
> I have those plans for the Paulk bench. I sorta worked part of it into my miter saw station.


Router forum link?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Router forums.com


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

This is NOT good. Another woodworking forum to follow........lol


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

And don't forget...

lumberjocks.com

woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I got a chance to give the mobile workstation a workout today. It sure made it easy to hold my cabinet sides while I drilled the shelf pin holes and pocket screw holes.


----------

